# Budget 2.1 for a Plasma TV



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

I recently got a new TV, a Samsung 51-inch 1080p plasma for the living room on a Cyber Monday deal. The picture is stunning, the sound is not. I've looked at some of the sound-bar options. For the money, I think I can do better...this is DIY for crying out loud!

I have a pair of Dayton RS-100-4 that work pretty well in wide-band application w/o a tweeter. I've been thinking of pairing those with one of these 2.1 plate amps Dayton Audio MCA2250E 2.1 Channel Class D Amplifier 300-771 and a small sub.

My concern is the plate amp is rated for a 4-ohm sub, and 8-ohm satellites. My RS-100's are 4-ohm. Should I be concerned? Also, what sub do you guys recommend? I want something with decent output on 50W in a tiny enclosure. Any efficient, 4-ohm 6.5's - 8's that you'd recommend?

I plan on mounting the RS-100's in PVC end caps from Home Depot. I did this on the dash of a Durango several years back and they looked and sounded awesome!


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Nobody here has tried one?


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

What is your budget for this project? For about $225 you can have a killer 2.1 setup from parts express.

1 - overnight sensations mt kit. Comes with cabinet, drivers, and xover components (pair)
2 - tang band w6-1139 ferrite version
3 - .67cuft knock down sub enclosure (theres a .5cuft version is space is premium)
4 - lepai's 2.1 amp 2x40w + 1x68w

Use the cerberus subwoofer design for the w6 and youre set. With this amp id run the audio in from the tv's headphone or audio out. By doing this you can still use your remote for volume.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

The A Train said:


> What is your budget for this project? For about $225 you can have a killer 2.1 setup from parts express.
> 
> 1 - overnight sensations mt kit. Comes with cabinet, drivers, and xover components (pair)
> 2 - tang band w6-1139 ferrite version
> ...


I'm pretty set on using the RS-100 as full range drivers since I already have them, but thanks on the Lepai 2.1 suggestion! That looks like it will more than do the trick and it's stable to 2-ohm, so no worries on exceeding it's ratings. On the sub, I have used the w6-1139si's before and was really impressed, they're just a little on the pricey side. I'm trying to do this on a shoestring budget, as I've already overspent on Christmas for the wife and kids, and just bought a new TV.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

Well id run them fullrange and if youre set on a sub, then get any cheap $20-30 sub, slap her in a box and call it a day. Even all that will be muuuuch better than poor tv sound


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

The A Train said:


> Well id run them fullrange and if youre set on a sub, then get any cheap $20-30 sub, slap her in a box and call it a day. Even all that will be muuuuch better than poor tv sound


I think that's my plan....get the Lepai and a cheap sub.....DONE.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Very easy choice for me:

Aurasound NS3-193-8A 

$12.50 at madisound!!!

The Madisound Speaker Store


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

If you have a Fry's electronics in your area, keep following their weekly B&M sale announcements. For about one week each month, they offer Infinity Primus 363 3-way speakers for $100-$110 each. These speakers are amazing value at this price.

There is a review of them on audioholics

Infinity Primus P363 Floorstanding Loudspeaker Review — Reviews and News from Audioholics

I drove to 100 miles Austin to pick up a set of these, as well as HK receiver on sale.

As for subwoofer, if you get these speakers, I would say skip it at first and see if the speakers fill bass well enough. The P363 speakers have four dedicated mid-bass drivers in a ported alignment with tuning frequency at about 50Hz. They fill lows pretty well, without bottoming out or sounding sloppy even running without a high pass filter. I don't know if that's enough for HT/movies, but for music they do a good job without a sub.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

ZAKOH said:


> If you have a Fry's electronics in your area, keep following their weekly B&M sale announcements. For about one week each month, they offer Infinity Primus 363 3-way speakers for $100-$110 each. These speakers are amazing value at this price.
> 
> There is a review of them on audioholics
> 
> ...


I would still say the Aura would outperform those and it would be cheaper... If he wanted to spend $200 he could do (5) per side when you factor in amplifier cost, which could be essentially a line array.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Ultimateherts said:


> I would still say the Aura would outperform those and it would be cheaper... If he wanted to spend $200 he could do (5) per side when you factor in amplifier cost, which could be essentially a line array.


I think a collection of good raw drivers that cost $200 may outperform. You still need cabinets though.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

To clarify, I already have the Dayton RS-100-4's. I just need a 2.1 amp and sub. I wondered if the Dayton Audio MCA2250E 2.1 Channel Class D Amplifier 300-771 could handle the 4-ohm load on the high channels, though it's rated for 8-ohm.


----------



## benhinkle711 (Jun 30, 2009)

If you look at the Q&A section for the amp one of the PE staff answers that very question. The amp is only rated for 8 ohm. Could you get away with running 4 ohm sats? Maybe if you never cranked on it. I wouldn't take the chance though. 

These go on sale quite often for $29:
Dayton Audio SAT-BK Satellite Speaker Pair Black 300-670

For the price and your intended use these are great sounding speakers. I use them and a TB W-1139 for my computer at work and it sounds great.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

benhinkle711 said:


> If you look at the Q&A section for the amp one of the PE staff answers that very question. The amp is only rated for 8 ohm. Could you get away with running 4 ohm sats? Maybe if you never cranked on it. I wouldn't take the chance though.


Thanks! This is what I was looking for.


----------

